# How do you repair cracks in John Deere Plastic hood



## winklee49 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a John Deere LX176 mower and have several stress cracks in the green hard plastic hood. Is there any good ways to repair these cracks, what kind of glue or epoxy will work?
I know some glues will not work on certain kinds of plastic. Does anyone have any recommendations.:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No one would know for sure, but I find JB Weld seems to bond with any thing. Make sure that the surface is clean, very clean. Do a little sanding fist.

BG


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi winklee,

I have a John Deere 212 with plastic hood. It hasn't cracked, however, the leaf pickup attachment has. It has a blower driven from a belt to the mower deck. The blower housing is thick plastic. A bearing went out on the blower wheel and made a circular hole (not round) in one edge of the housing. After replacing the bearing, I used some web type sheetrock mastic tape and a hot glue gun to repair it. Rather like you would do with fiber glass (which might also work). Looks like a messy patch, but has worked for two years. Since you have cracks instead of a gapping slit like mine, you might want to try it on the under side of your hood. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Bruce80 (May 1, 2009)

You my friend are in luck. I had a friend of mine that has a John Deere mower and a big chuck was missing off the front of it. I recently bought a plastic welder and told him that I would try it out. If he would let me. Long story short get a airless plastic welder and you can fix it with no problem. Sand it and paint it and it will look like you just bought it. And the you'll find out that the plastic welder is going to save you a ton of money too.
Check out kandjwarehouse.com look at the airless plastic welder. They also have a how to page that just might help you out too. got any question let me know.


----------

